# Will Batman Menschen töten? So sieht es der neue Darsteller Robert Pattinson!



## Quinzel (24. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Will Batman Menschen töten? So sieht es der neue Darsteller Robert Pattinson!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Will Batman Menschen töten? So sieht es der neue Darsteller Robert Pattinson!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Melometlar80 (24. Januar 2022)

Robert *kotz* Pattinson zeigt wie wenig Ahnung er von Batman hat, hoffentlich bleibt das der einzige Film mit dem.


----------



## weazz1980 (24. Januar 2022)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Robert *kotz* Pattinson zeigt wie wenig Ahnung er von Batman hat, hoffentlich bleibt das der einzige Film mit dem.



So ist es...


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2022)

kommt drauf an welcher batman es ist

im comic universum gibt x versionen von batman
in "arkham origins" pc spiel gibt es die ursprünge wo er erst zum held wird


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Januar 2022)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Robert *kotz* Pattinson zeigt wie wenig Ahnung er von Batman hat, hoffentlich bleibt das der einzige Film mit dem.


Wo ist das Problem? Bei all den unterschiedlichen - teilweise auch sehr finsteren - Versionen von Batman darf es auch jemand sein, der Freude an der Gewalt empfindet.


----------



## Phone (24. Januar 2022)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Robert *kotz* Pattinson zeigt wie wenig Ahnung er von Batman hat, hoffentlich bleibt das der einzige Film mit dem.


Ben Affleck hat in seinem Film auch schon mind. 2 gekillt auch wenn nicht direkt sichtbar UND es gibt auch andere Interpretationen von Batman.
Das was bis jetzt gezeigt wurde könnte ein 4richtig guter Streifen werden


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2022)

Wenn Batman aus Spaß an der Gewalt tötet, was unterscheidet ihn dann von den typischen Gotham Bösewichten?

Batmans Kernmotivation ist es, zu verhindern, daß sich sowas wie der Überfall auf seine Eltern wiederholt - und genau das würde es, wenn er mal einen Familienvater vor die Fäuste bekommt und den dann tötet.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn Batman aus Spaß an der Gewalt tötet, was unterscheidet ihn dann von den typischen Gotham Bösewichten?


Da gibts aber schon ein Unterschied.
"Zum Spass" bringen Mörder ihre Opfer um.
Batman will dagegen vorgehen und das mit Gewalt.
Er muss sich unter Kontrolle halten, was ihm nicht immer ganz leicht fällt, denn Wut ist da ebenfalls dabei.
Und genau das macht für mich das Menschliche von Batman aus.


----------



## inano (25. Januar 2022)

Doppelpost


----------



## inano (25. Januar 2022)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Robert *kotz* Pattinson zeigt wie wenig Ahnung er von Batman hat, hoffentlich bleibt das der einzige Film mit dem.


Ach ja, die Batman "Experten" hier mal wieder, die das wohl nur anhand der Nolan-Filme beurteilen können.

1. wie respektlos das mit einem "Kotz* zu kommentieren und natürlich an der notorisch nostalgischen Vergangenheit zu klammern.

2. Batman war schon immer sehr rabiat gegen seine Widersacher und die waren nicht nur einmal mit gebrochenen Knochen im Krankenhaus. Immerhin lässt er nämlich seine Wut, seinen Frust und seine Trauer an den Verbrechern aus ("Batman: Year One" an dem auch grob "The Batman" angelehnt ist). Erst später hat er sich mehr beherrscht, hatte immer eine Taktik und hat 10 Schritte im Voraus geplant.

3. Batman hat sehr wohl getötet. In seinen ersten Tagen (die ganz alten Comics) hat Batman durchaus Leute umgebracht und zwar hat er sie erschossen, erwürgt, von Gebäuden, in Gruben usw. gestoßen.

Z.B. in den Detective Comics # 613, als er einen Verbrecher gegen einen anderen wirft, beide fallen runter und sterben.
Ähnlich sieht es da in Detective Comics # 27 aus.

Oder auch in "Final Crisis" als Batman Darkseid mit einer Radionkugel erschoss. Klar, er hat ihn nicht direkt getötet, ließ ihn aber mit der doch recht tödlichen Verletzung zurück, was es nicht besser sondern sogar noch inhumaner macht.

Und vergessen wir hier nicht Frank Millers "The Dark Knight Returns" in dem er dem Joker das Genick bricht.

Das Thema zwischen Batman, Ra’s al Ghul und der Lazarusgrube lasse ich mal komplett weg, denn alleine darüber kann man diverse Zeilen schreiben.

Gerne können wir auch die Szene aus Nolans "The Dark Knight" nehmen, als Batman Two-Face _*bewusst*_  runterstößt um Gordons Jungen zu retten und Dent somit umbringt.

Lustigerweise hat es auch niemanden interessiert, dass Batman in den Burton- und Schumacher-Filmen diverse Verbrecher umgebracht hat.

Afflecks Batman wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Und vergessen wir hier nicht Frank Millers "The Dark Knight Returns" in dem er dem Joker das Genick bricht.


Zumindest das ist aber vom Narrativ her nachvollziehbar, weil das quasi das letzte ist, was er als aktiver Batman macht.
Zudem kann er nach einem Leben im Kampf gegen den Joker durchaus zu der Erkenntnis kommen, daß bei den ewigen Gefängnisausbrüchen und völliger Uneinsichtigkeit des Joker es besser sei, wenn der Joker tot wäre und keinen mehr umbringen oder schaden könnte.

btw: ist der Doppelfilm überhaupt Kanon?


----------



## Quinzel (25. Januar 2022)

Ich finde, dass Pattinson im Interview ganz gut klargestellt hat, dass sein Batman seine Wut an seinen Gegnern auslässt und durch seine Willensstärke nicht so weit geht, wie er es eigentlich könnte oder will. Das deckt sich wie vorher erwähnt gut mit dem Year-One-Narrativ. Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon auf den Film gespannt. Eine richtige Meinung kann man sich eben erst erlauben, wenn man den Film gesehen hat.


----------



## inano (25. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist aber vom Narrativ her nachvollziehbar, weil das quasi das letzte ist, was er als aktiver Batman macht.
> Zudem kann er nach einem Leben im Kampf gegen den Joker durchaus zu der Erkenntnis kommen, daß bei den ewigen Gefängnisausbrüchen und völliger Uneinsichtigkeit des Joker es besser sei, wenn der Joker tot wäre und keinen mehr umbringen oder schaden könnte.
> 
> btw: ist der Doppelfilm überhaupt Kanon?


Nein, der Comic ist nicht Kanon. Das ändert aber nichts an dem Fakt, dass Batman tötet, wenn auch primär versehendlich bzw. es die alte Version von Batman gemacht hat.

Oftmals hat er halt indirekt jemanden getötet, wie in Scott Snyders Comics, als er z.B. bei "Endgame" zulässt, dass der Joker nicht aus der Höhle entkommen und sich in der Lazarusgrotte heilen kann (Das hat er auch schon mit Ra’s al Ghul gemacht, der es aber aufgrund seiner Anhängerschaft dennoch immer überlebte).

Oder auch bei "Justice League: Krise auf zwei Erden" als er Johnny Quick dazu gebracht hat den Raum und die Zeit zu manpulieren. Die Frage ist natürlich ob Batman wusste, dass das Altern von Johnny dadruch verschnellert wurde aber dennoch hat er ihn dadurch zu einem "frühzeitigen" Tod gebracht.

In der aktuellsten "Titans" Staffel auf Netflix tötet Batman auch, nur noch so btw.

Das klingt vll alles ziemlich nach Batman-Bashing, was es überhaupt nicht ist.
Ich liebe einfach die Batman-Comics und die komplette Lore dahinter, weswegen ich auch sagen muss, dass Nolans-Filme ziemlich überbewertet sind, zumindest wenn man es an den Comics misst. Da sind die Zack Snyder-Filme viel näher dran.


----------



## Quinzel (25. Januar 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Ich liebe einfach die Batman-Comics und die komplette Lore dahinter, weswegen ich auch sagen muss, dass Nolans-Filme ziemlich überbewertet sind, zumindest wenn man es an den Comics misst. Da sind die Zack Snyder-Filme viel näher dran.


Mir haben die Nolan-Filme tatsächlich gerade deshalb recht gut gefallen.  Es war einfach ein frischer Blick auf den Batman, etwas "realer". Also so real wie ein Milliardär der nachts Leute verprügelt auch sein kann  Aber über comic-nahe Verfilmungen freu ich mich auch immer ^^


----------



## inano (25. Januar 2022)

Quinzel schrieb:


> Mir haben die Nolan-Filme tatsächlich gerade deshalb recht gut gefallen.  Es war einfach ein frischer Blick auf den Batman, etwas "realer". Also so real wie ein Milliardär der nachts Leute verprügelt auch sein kann  Aber über comic-nahe Verfilmungen freu ich mich auch immer ^^


Ich sage auch nicht, dass die Filme schlecht sind. Ich gucke mir die auch "regelmäßig" (also je nachdem einmal im Jahr) an aber Hauptsächlich, weil Nolan ein unglaublich gutes Gespür für Gesellschaft- und Sozialkritik hat.

Ich finde nur, dass da Bruce Wayne mehr einem (spaßeshalber gesagt) Emo gleicht, immerhin zerfließt er ja permanent in Selbstmitleid, das natürlich aus nachvollziehbaren, diversen Gründen.

Für mich steckt einfach viel zu wenig Batman in den Batman-Filmen drin.

Heath Ledger als Joker ist natürlich schauspielerisch grandios, dennoch hat er so einige Kontinuitätsfehler. Bestes Beispiel ist das Schnalzen. Am Anfang des Films macht er es fast permanent und je länger der Film geht, desto mehr lässt das nach.
Das kann man auch nicht damit erklären, dass er sich die Wunden vll selbst vor Kurzem zugefügt hat, denn in "Batman Begins" wurde der Joker schon angeteasert und in "The Dark Knight" wurde erklärt, dass nach Teil 1 mindestens ein Jahr vergangen ist.

Aber das wird langsam zu OT


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (25. Januar 2022)

Ich bin super gespannt auf den neuen Batman-Film und hab mir den Kinostart schon im Kalender markiert, das ist definitiv ein Streifen für die große Leinwand, Popcorn, Cola und einen schönen Abend mit Freunden.

Robert Pattinson hat mich jetzt schon in mehreren Rollen davon überzeugt, dass er der Rolle des Glitzervampirs entwachsen ist, von daher habe ich da keine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Besetzung.


----------



## inano (25. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Ich bin super gespannt auf den neuen Batman-Film und hab mir den Kinostart schon im Kalender markiert, das ist definitiv ein Streifen für die große Leinwand, Popcorn, Cola und einen schönen Abend mit Freunden.
> 
> Robert Pattinson hat mich jetzt schon in mehreren Rollen davon überzeugt, dass er der Rolle des Glitzervampirs entwachsen ist, von daher habe ich da keine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Besetzung.


Geht mir genauso. Ich versuche sogar für die Premiere in meiner Stadt Karten zu bekommen 

Einfach gesagt: Batman düster und brutal? Shut up and take my money


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Nein, der Comic ist nicht Kanon. Das ändert aber nichts an dem Fakt, dass Batman tötet, wenn auch primär versehendlich bzw. es die alte Version von Batman gemacht hat.


Das ändert aber was daran, daß man deine Aussage _mit diesem Film _nicht belegen kann.


----------



## inano (26. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ändert aber was daran, daß man deine Aussage _mit diesem Film _nicht belegen kann.


Dafür habe ich aber auch andere, im Kanon befindende, Argumente genannt, die durchaus zeigen, dass Batman tötet, auch im Filmuniversum.


----------

